

Apple puts Samsung Notice on Site - gaisturiz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20094372

======
doctorwho
Hey Apple, what part of that diatribe was the "apology" hidden in? We know
you're not really sorry, you're just sorry you are being forced to apologize.
It's like watching a bigger kid being forced to apologize to a smaller kid he
just beat up. Insincere. That's WAY less cool. Congratulations on taking the
low road.

